# Vape King Jobs



## Stroodlepuff (7/2/17)

​
We have added a new feature on our website where we will load all positions available at Vape King. 

All applications for positions are to be done through the Job portal on the website.

Please follow *THIS LINK* to see available positions at Vape King

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (1/3/17)

New position loaded: https://www.vapeking.co.za/index.php?dispatch=job_board.view&job_id=3

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (17/3/17)

Staff needed: https://www.vapeking.co.za/index.php?dispatch=job_board.view&job_id=4


----------



## Stroodlepuff (31/8/17)

We're hiring again! Click here to apply!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## PsychoFluffy (31/8/17)

Sorry, just curious as to why the position is only available to male individuals?


----------



## Stroodlepuff (31/8/17)

PsychoFluffy said:


> Sorry, just curious as to why the position is only available to male individuals?



It is a warehouse position, loads of heavy lifting, girls can apply if they have the strength but we have noticed that the girls generally dont last long.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (3/1/18)

Our team is growing once again! Click here to apply!​


----------



## Stroodlepuff (24/7/18)

New Store manager position available: https://www.vapeking.co.za/index.php?dispatch=job_board.view&job_id=5


----------



## Stroodlepuff (24/7/18)

2 new retail sales staff positions loaded:

https://www.vapeking.co.za/jobs-at-vape-king.html


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (24/7/18)

plz open one in Capetown i do need a new job

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raykie_06 (18/8/18)

Stroodlepuff said:


> It is a warehouse position, loads of heavy lifting, girls can apply if they have the strength but we have noticed that the girls generally dont last long.


Is this job available?


----------



## Stroodlepuff (6/9/18)

bump 

2 positions still available - VK Benoni sales staff and VK Illovo sales staff

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (6/2/19)

APPLY HERE or email phillip@vapeking.co.za​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (11/3/19)

Apply here or contact @Oupa directly

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Stroodlepuff (15/4/19)

We are hiring again!

Apply here

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (30/4/19)

Guess what time it is peeps! Thats right we have 2 more job opportunities!




Store manager position: Apply here
Sales position: Apply here

Both of these are for a new store which will be opening on the 1st of June in Crowthorne, Midrand.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## James Stewart (26/6/19)

...


----------



## Stroodlepuff (25/9/19)

Vape King Retail Salesman - Illovo

What are we looking for:

Enthusiastic individual
Responsible and punctual individual
Knowledge of Vaping from beginner to enthusiast
Extensive Coil building knowledge
Knowledge of mechanical and regulated devices including
ohms law
Self motivated and hardworking individual
A flare for sales
A Neat and system oriented individual

What the position entails:

Working retail at a new store
Assisting with walk in customers
Assisting with stock takes on a weekly basis
Reporting directly to the store manager
Ensuring customer satisfaction with their in-store
experiences
General cleanliness of the store
Enthusiasm and helpfulness when dealing with customers
Occasional coil building for customers
Occasional trouble shooting with devices
Ensuring testers are full and in alphabetical order at all
times

Training will be provided on our in-house systems, including point of sale, live help and reward points systems.

Apply here: https://www.vapeking.co.za/index.php?dispatch=job_board.view&job_id=6


----------



## Stroodlepuff (4/11/19)

Apply HERE

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mollie (4/11/19)

Stroodlepuff said:


> View attachment 178601
> 
> 
> Vape King Retail Salesman - Illovo
> ...


Vape king now opening a store in Illovo?

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jengz (4/11/19)

The vaper said:


> Vape king now opening a store in Illovo?
> 
> Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


It's already opened, leka one too

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Mollie (4/11/19)

Jengz said:


> It's already opened, leka one too


Will check it out when im driving past there again

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (10/12/19)

APPLY HERE

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (15/3/21)

​*There is One Junior sales positions available.*

*What are we looking for:*


Enthusiastic individual
Responsible and punctual individual
Knowledge of Vaping from beginner to enthusiast
Extensive Coil building knowledge
Knowledge of mechanical and regulated devices including ohms law
Self motivated and hard working individual
A flare for sales
A Neat and system orientated individual
Excellent people skills
Own transport and Drivers License 
*What the position entails:
*

Working retail at Vape King Northcliff
Assisting with walk in customers
Assisting with stock takes on a daily basis
Reporting directly to the store manager
Ensuring customer satisfaction with their in-store experiences
General cleanliness of the store
Enthusiasm and helpfulness when dealing with customers
Occasional coil building for customers
Occasional trouble shooting with devices
Occasional Collection of Stock from Head Office


*Further details:*


Position Start date: 01 April 2021
Hours:
Mon - Fri : 08:30 - 18:00
Saturday: 08:30 - 17:00
Sunday & Public Holidays: 08:30 - 14:00
You will receive 1 day off a week and one weekend off a month
Training will be provided on our in-house systems, including point of sale and reward points systems.
3 Month probation period, thereafter contract will be provided and optional medical aid benefits will be introduced


APPLY HERE

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (19/7/21)

Its that time again. 






We have 2 Junior sales positions opening, more information and applications here

Both positions are for a new store which will be opening.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (20/10/21)

​We're Hiring!

Starting date: ASAP

Full time front of house sales work at the retail store in our Kyalami Head Office

To apply click here

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (2/2/22)

To apply click Here

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (20/12/22)

There is One Junior sales position available - Vape King Brackenhurst (JHB South)

What are we looking for:
Enthusiastic individual
Responsible and punctual individual
Knowledge of Vaping from beginner to enthusiast
Extensive Coil building knowledge
Knowledge of mechanical and regulated devices including ohms law
Self motivated and hard working individual
A flare for sales
A Neat and system orientated individual
Excellent people skills
Own transport and Drivers License

What the position entails:
Working retail at Vape King Brackenhurst (JHB South)
Assisting with walk in customers
Assisting with stock takes on a daily basis
Reporting directly to the store manager
Ensuring customer satisfaction with their in-store experiences
General cleanliness of the store
Enthusiasm and helpfulness when dealing with customers
Occasional coil building for customers
Occasional trouble shooting with devices
Occasional Collection of Stock from Head Office

Further details:
Position Start date: ASAP
Hours: Mon - Fri: 08:30 - 18:00
Saturday: 08:30 - 17:00
Sunday & Public Holidays: 08:30 - 14:00
You will receive 1 day off a week and one weekend off a month
Training will be provided on our in-house systems, including point of sale and reward points systems.
3 Month probation period, thereafter contract will be provided, and optional medical aid benefits will be introduced

Apply - phillip@vapeking.co.za

Reactions: Like 2


----------

